# PLs Help Me... - config for 50k



## mahatma (Dec 1, 2010)

Heys Guys...


I want to built a high end gaming as well as official works system for a budget of around 50k barring monitor cos i already have a Acer 19" Widesreen Monitor.
PLs suggest with ur advice.
Awaiting reply.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

What type of office works?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 1, 2010)

Fill the questionnaire please.


----------



## mahatma (Dec 1, 2010)

office works as in general official work. photoshop nd stuff like dat.. bunk dat thing. Suggestions required for a gaming rig only. And also tell me whether my Monitor (lcd) is apt.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 2, 2010)

Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6.2k
GSkill DDR3 2x2GB 1600MHz @ 4k
HD 6870 @ 14k
Seagate 1TB @ 2.7k
CM 690 II @ 4.5k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k
Altec Lancing VS2621 @ 1.5k
MX518 Gaming Mouse @ 1.25k
Keyboard @ .5k

TOTAL 49k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

Can u upgrade monitor later?


----------



## mahatma (Dec 2, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Can u upgrade monitor later?



 i will if required.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

Then ishu suggestion is very good for u IMO. Just get CL7 model of ram he suggested.


----------



## mahatma (Dec 2, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
> Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6.2k
> GSkill DDR3 2x2GB 1600MHz @ 4k
> HD 6870 @ 14k
> ...




Isnt core i5 for some 22k. Actually Im from Kolkata and i heard it from sumone


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

U heard it wrong then.


----------



## mahatma (Dec 2, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> U heard it wrong then.



maybe. can u pls suggest ur config.?? and also i want a very quiet and cool system. and i dont want a keyboard too.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 2, 2010)

^^Thats a very good config by Ishu!!You are getting an i5+6870!!
Are you looking for AMD rig?


----------



## mahatma (Dec 2, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^Thats a very config by Ishu!!You are getting an i5+6870!!
> Are you looking for AMD rig?



nothing specifically.. if budget is less over here then i can slightly increase it for an even better grafix card....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

My suggestion is also ishu's config. Just get CL7 ram. 6870 is the most vfm card out there. If u want to increase ur budget get a new display.

Since u dont need a keyboard spend the saved money on Razer Deathadder instead of MX518. 

Btw when will u buy the rig?

Since u dont need a keyboard spend the saved money on Razer Deathadder instead of MX518. 

Btw when will u buy the rig?


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 2, 2010)

mahatma said:


> nothing specifically.. if budget is less over here then i can slightly increase it for an even better grafix card....



*Ishu*'s config is for 49k.Even if you don't go for the keyboard you are gonna save .5k.Thus you have 1.5k with you from 50k.Better than 6870 would be 5870(around 22k) or 480(25-27k).You would need another 7-10k more for better graphics card.
Or there is another option of Crossfiring 2 6870.But then again another 15k for 1 more 6870 & not to forget a beefier PSU for that.


----------



## mahatma (Dec 2, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> My suggestion is also ishu's config. Just get CL7 ram. 6870 is the most vfm card out there. If u want to increase ur budget get a new display.
> 
> Since u dont need a keyboard spend the saved money on Razer Deathadder instead of MX518.
> 
> ...





Ok.. any other suggestions or configs. say if i go for an amd rig?
will buy it within 3 days..
actually i want alternatives also as it can happen dat dese parts are not easily available, just in case(take it as a worst case scenario.)



ssb1551 said:


> *Ishu*'s config is for 49k.Even if you don't go for the keyboard you are gonna save .5k.Thus you have 1.5k with you from 50k.Better than 6870 would be 5870(around 22k) or 480(25-27k).You would need another 7-10k more for better graphics card.
> Or there is another option of Crossfiring 2 6870.But then again another 15k for 1 more 6870 & not to forget a beefier PSU for that.






not that much.. say max 3k can b increased


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

Buddy ssb u want him to cf for his 19" screen.  

5870 is just little ahead of 6870. Moreover 6850 cf is better than 5870 at same price. 

So Ssb rather than spending more on gfx dont u think new display makes better sense.

@mahatma
i5 760 is better than its amd alternates in gaming. Otherwise look at Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k and Gigabyte GA 880GMA UD2H @ 5.5k


----------



## mahatma (Dec 2, 2010)

^^buddy jaskanwar, dont use so many shortcuts man.. finding hard to understand..
nd pls dont confuse me further regarding da grafix card. zero in on just 2 options. 

which monitor according to u will b good.?

does hd 6870 has 3d support.?
how is gtx 460 1gb nd wats da price like.?

gigabyte ga p55m doesnt hav usb3... isnt it? but i want usb3 also.

pls think *thande dimag se* nd post a final bundle inc monitor.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh ok.
Gfx - graphics card
cf - crossfire.
Sorry

Budget for monitor?
U mean 3d vision?
For usb 3 look at amd combo or for intel Gigabyte GA P55A UD4P @ 11k.


----------



## mahatma (Dec 2, 2010)

its  ok. lol.
budget say 10k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

Samsung P2350 @ 10.8k


----------



## mahatma (Dec 2, 2010)

ok so now post a complete bundle. Pls


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 2, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Buddy ssb u want him to cf for his 19" screen.
> 
> 5870 is just little ahead of 6870. Moreover 6850 cf is better than 5870 at same price.
> 
> So Ssb rather than spending more on gfx dont u think new display makes better sense.



Oh I didn't want him to go for those cards.Infact Ishu's config was really good at 49k.Just because he was saving 1k he wanted to go for a better GPU..to quote him "if budget is less over here then i can slightly increase it for an even better grafix card...."..So I was kinda letting him know better gfx options.
As a matter of fact I agree with you on the better display option.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh i see 

@mahatma
since ur budget is 50k + 10k(monitor) now my suggestion. -

Intel Core i7 950 @ 14k
Asus Sabertooth X58 @ 11.3k
G.Skill 6GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws kit @ 6.2k
Sapphire HD6870 @ 14k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.8k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Samsung P2250 @ 8.5k

Total - 62.5k


----------



## mahatma (Dec 2, 2010)

ok.  i came up wid dis config.
choose 1.

Intel Core i5 760
Gigabyte GA P55A UD4P
HD 6870
2*2gb Corsair 1600mhz
Seagate 1tb
Cooler Master 690 ii
Corsair HX 650


OR


Phenom II x6 1090t
Gigabyte GA P55A UD4P
GTX 460 1GB
2*2gb GSKILL 1600mhz
Seagate 2*500 gb
Cooler Master Elite 430
Corsair VX 550w


Now these r the options nd alternatives. Feel free to mix nd match nd make a perfect rig along wid the price tag. Highly Awaited. Thanx



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Oh i see
> 
> @mahatma
> since ur budget is 50k + 10k(monitor) now my suggestion. -
> ...






Totally diff dan wat we were discussing. Again u r confusing me now..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

Buddy in the amd rig u mentioned intel board. 6870>460.

I suggested i7 as its best in everything and more futureproof. And you have the budget for that.


----------



## mahatma (Dec 2, 2010)

the asus wich u mentiond is better dan the gigabyte i mentioned.?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

The asus one is x58 board used with i7 9** while gigabyte one is p55 used with i3, i5, i7 8**


----------



## mahatma (Dec 6, 2010)

@jas

how abt gtx480. hw is it? shud i go 4 dat 1. wat is da price of it.?

i will upgrade monitor later. pls dont tempt me 4 a monitor at dis tym. for ur satisfaction just think i wil buy a benq hd later (wich sure i will) nd accordingly suggest me build my rig nd i dont wanna overclock as i dont kno wat it is nd hw its done nd wats its use.. if i got to knw abt it in simple practical words den maybe i can think of overclocking...

Shall i go 4 dis config.

i7 950 
asus sabertooth (or something similar but a bit cheap)
gtx 480 or hd 6870
g.skill 6gb ddr3 ripjaws or something similar
seagate 1tb
corsair vx 550w
cooler master elite 430 or cooler master 690 ii



suggest me once nd for all so i make up my mind and go nd build da rig tomorrow itself.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 6, 2010)

In indian climate running a GTX 480 may be a little problem as the card has serious heating issue. The reference cooler present is not good and the card can reach more than 100 degree C. Only Custom PCB boards with custom coolers can minimize the temp but their price is higher than the reference one.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 6, 2010)

@ *CILUS*

Buddy the gtx 460 has no serious heating problem the way you mentioned. In fact its much cooler than a radeon 5770 and i'm talking about the reference cooler, not custom.

Check this out.

*IT HAS NO SERIOUS HEATING ISSUE*


----------



## Cilus (Dec 6, 2010)

That was a typo vickybat. It was trying to say GTX 480 as OP was thinking abt it. Edited my post. Thanks for pointing it.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh ok buddy. As far as the op is considered, instead of gtx480, he can go for a gtx 580 which is thermally cooler than 480 but a bit expensive though and its the world's fastest single card.

From amd camp its better to wait for 6970 and 6950 duo also called cayman which should be out this month or next month.


----------



## lost.thunder (Dec 6, 2010)

@vickybat
I think you mean 6950 and 6970, not 68xx due to be released this 13th Dec


----------



## vickybat (Dec 6, 2010)

^^ yeah sorry it was a typo. Post edited.


----------



## mahatma (Jan 20, 2011)

guys m not been able to get i7 950 in kolkata. pls suggest something else. some other config maybe.

i want to get inbuilt wifi and bluetooth too, so in dat case wat options do i hav...??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

at the right time. sandybridge are waiting for you . i5 2400 performs even better than 950.

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H @ 7.5k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333 @ 2.3k
MSI/Sapphire/HIS HD6950 @ 18k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
DELL ST2220L @ 8.5k

Total - 54k

6k less than your budget.

fiurther you can look at - HD6970/GTX570 @ 22k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Seagte 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
your choice


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> at the right time. sandybridge are waiting for you . i5 2400 performs even better than 950.
> 
> Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
> Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H @ 7.5k
> ...



i don't think gamma can be found in kolkata from recent reports & Benq G2220HD is really cheap there.

also he maybe able to unlock the HD6950 to 6970. 

*PS*: i guess someday we can unlock AMD SB710/750 to SB850 & get free USB 3.0


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

any cons of unlocking 6950->6970?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 20, 2011)

Nopes. Even there is no chance of BIOS gets corrupted due to a faulty BIOS flash as AMD provides hardware switch to revert back the BIOS from the Back up BIOS


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 21, 2011)

Piyush said:


> any cons of unlocking 6950->6970?



yes. extra heat. & to blow away that extra heat the fan will run fast so extra noise. & more FPS i.e. better gameplay = more addiction to game & parents going mad over OP


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2011)

^^
that mad going thing will be here and last forever


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ^^
> that mad going thing will be here and last forever



 not forever maybe but newly released games do keep that madness fresh.


----------



## mahatma (Jan 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> at the right time. sandybridge are waiting for you . i5 2400 performs even better than 950.
> 
> Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
> Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H @ 7.5k
> ...



Thanx man. Wats da diff btwn i5 2400 and 2400k.? btw shudnt i go for asus sabertooth then, wich u suggested in ur previous posts.. nd as far as cabinet is concernd, how abt cooler master 690ii??

And yes 1 more thing, i have a 32inch panasonic full hd tv, wich i wanna double up as pc as well as for tv viewing, so if i connect that wid my pc, will this gfx suffice.?

And wat abt inbulit bluetooth and wifi bro.??


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2011)

^^ At full hd, the card will suffice. But if you want something beefier, i would recommend a gtx 570 or wait for gtx 560 and sli them.  For a single fast card, there's gtx 580. You decide from them.

As of now, there is no 2400k. The snb processors suffixed with k suggest that they have unlocked multiplier and can be overclocked by pairing them with a p67 chipset. 
Since the bclk is locked in sandybridge cpu, increasing multiplier is the only way of overclocking and that too with k series processors and not normal ones.

If you are going for a non k processor,then no need to go for asus p67 sabertooth. Go for a cheaper h67 board. The board jas suggested is pretty good but you can also look at cheaper h67 chipset based boards from asus , particularly the p8h67-mle @ 6k. But the board has no multigpu support and has 1 pcie x16 slot.


----------



## mahatma (Jan 24, 2011)

wat is da price for gtx580??

So according to u, will dis suffice my needs.??
bro, i dont wanna overclock as frankly, i dont know wat it is or how to do it..

Intel Core i5 2400
Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H
G.Skill 6GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws kit
GTX580
Seagate 1TB 7200.12
Corsair VX550W
Cooler master 690ii
LG 22x SATA DVD


*PS:* *inbuilt bluetooth and wifi*


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2011)

*MSI N580 GTX* will cost you *28.5k*. Get a bluetooth dongle and a pci based wifi card.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 24, 2011)

i will suggest something more better. 6870 in crossfire beats 580.

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9,5k
ASUS P8P67 Deluxe @ 11.5k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333 @ 2.3k
Sapphire HD6870 * 2 @ 27k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
Seasonic 620W S12II @ 5.3k
CM USP100 @ 3k

Total - 61.3k

check the price of ASUS P8P67 too.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2011)

I guess if *op* will wait a bit more , then he can sli *two gtx 560's* and they will decimate a  *6870 cf* based rig. 

6870 cf wont support physx and will give abyssmal performance in physx based games if you turn that feature on.

But i would suggest a fast single card and not get carried away by an sli or cf setup. A single card consumes less power and is overall cooler. In this case, gtx 580 will be cooler and consume way less power than a 6870 cf.  In naked eye you won't be able to differentiate the framerates at all cause they will be mostly above 60fps.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 24, 2011)

yup he can wait for 560. 

physx is not much into consideration than fps. its addition. also 6870 are cooler cards. many people CF or SLI and its worth it. benches are favouring 6870 in CF in everytitle.

just as an expample asingh has crossfired 4980 and he is getting 50fps in crysis warhead at max enthusiast settings.

Also he can turn on more eyecandy.
This 6870 in crossfire is so powerful it even crushes 5970.
That psu is good enough for its load.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2011)

Purchasing a fast card and adding another one at a later stage is a much better option imo. Thats what *asingh* did. And you need *cf profiles* for better scaling and amd releases cf profiles for a handful titles. Gtx 580 gives great performance right out of the box consuming way less power than 6870cf including physx support.

So a fast single gpu setup shouldn't be counted out.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 24, 2011)

Gtx580 is 28k and who will spend another 28k for it for gaming. Its wastage of money.
About profiles amd will release them. It wont stop. A little wait for more performance is justified.

If u want to know he got both 4890 for 28k AFAIK.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2011)

Not right now but a year later or more will do. gtx 580 price would also have been reduced by then. Not at all a bad idea to start with single fast gpu. Has got a lot of advantages than a multigpu setup & power consumption and heat is one of them.

 Amd won't release cf profile for every single game but selected ones. And very few in nvidia sponsored games cause they are a majority currently.

I would say op to go for a single fast card from start and then sli or cf later.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 24, 2011)

Not everyone has that much money. Lets wait for him to reply.
Can u post temps from anandtech.

Ask asingh to reply on profiles. He has experiance of it.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2011)

A small quote from anandtech will clear things up for OP:



vickybat said:


> What we’re left with today is something much closer to the “traditional” state of the GPU market: NVIDIA has the world’s fastest single-GPU card, while AMD is currently nipping at their heels with multi-GPU products. Both the Radeon HD 5970 and Radeon HD 6870 CF are worthy competitors to the GTX 580 – they’re faster and in the case of the 6870 CF largely comparable in terms of power/temperature/noise. If you have a board capable of supporting a pair of 6870s and don’t mind the extra power it’s hard to go wrong, but only if you’re willing to put up with the *limitations of a multi-GPU setup*. It’s a very personal choice – we’d be willing to trade the performance for the simplicity of avoiding a multi-GPU setup, *but we can’t speak for everyone*.



If op really wants a multi gpu setup, then i would suggest a pair of gtx 560 than a pair of 6870's cause they will be priced similarly and the former would perform much better.

About limitations , getting a 6870cf will limit the options of expansion completely but in case of a single gtx 580, you can add another 560, 570 or 580 later and they will outperform all previous setups. This is a plus point of starting the build with a single fast card and upgrade according to the pocket.

Anyway, i got a link to prove my point. So read on to know more  *HERE*.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2011)

vicky there are now conditions if you want to argue with me -
1. leave that fanboy attitude aside and think with a neutral cool brain.
2. if you fanboy no need to read ahead. this is spoiling the TDF atmosphere and irritating everyone and wasting yours and mine energy uselessly.
3. no need to spoil op's thread just for your sake of likes and dislikes. 
4. mention links and reviews not your own feelings.
5. take it as a debate and no personalisation.

now comes the real part. 
by posting other forums you expect me to follow them blindly. op there will be adding another 580 so they advised him against 6970 CF. anyways spending 56k for gaming in graphics department is not evveryones piece of cake. think of yourselves. can you? in india we dont have that much riches around that can do much. donate that to poor and God will also be happy 

instead of blindly putting quotes mention the link along side. same goes with your complaints on profiles. put links that can convince others.

now coming to temperatures and power consumption. sorry i couldnt stop laughing. 

Idle power -
580 - 173W
6870 CF - 170W

Load power (Crysis)- 
580 - 389W 
6870 CF - 415W

Load power (Furmark) -
580 - 490W
6870 CF -481W

Idle temp - 
580 - 37
6870 CF -45

Load temp (Crysis) -
580 - 79
6870CF - 76

Load temp (Furmark) -
580 - 89
6870 CF - 86

AMD's Radeon HD 6970 & Radeon HD 6950: Paving The Future For AMD - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
You call these differences 

another opne from toms hardware -



> Two Radeon HD 6870 cards are a very powerful combination when paired in CrossFire mode, delivering notably more graphics muscle on average than a single Radeon HD 5970 or GeForce GTX 580.
> 
> While a couple of GeForce GTX 470 cards in SLI demonstrate similar performance, power usage should be some 200-300 W less for the Radeons under load conditions. This might not be much of an issue for folks with solid power supplies, but it is something to keep in mind



Best PCIe Card: $400 And Up : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: January 2011
they have given honorable mention to 580 but their recommendation is 6870 CF.

now the question of 560. its competition acording to sources is with 6950. and it will be priced alikely. i really now mean to say leave fanboy attitude at least while talking to me. 
and where did you read you can SLI a 560 and 580 . i will be impressed if you mention a link please.

so ignore this post if you dont want to leave that fanboy attitude towards the green company (nvidia). op hasnt done something wrong that he doesnt deserve good performance for his budget. so please let him get the best he can. when you want to you may quad SLI 4 580 cards. nobody will stop you.

thanks 

i will list out conclusions for him -
1. if mahatma you can spend another 28k after sometime go with 580 and SLI it.
2. if not then 6870 CF is much better option.


----------



## mahatma (Jan 25, 2011)

baap re... kitna kuch ho raha hai.... bhai log.. ye gandhi ka desh hai.. shanti shanti. power yoga..

i think vicky got a point.. i wont get an option of expanding in future if i want to..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok then go ahead with 580


----------



## mahatma (Jan 25, 2011)

Yaar.. Pls dont confuse me... Hav read so many posts.. Some say single 580, some go for 6870 cf.. Wat to do...??? Have to look out for completely another gfx then...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2011)

Look at conclusion in my last post.


----------



## mahatma (Jan 25, 2011)

I saw. I read.


----------



## S_V (Jan 25, 2011)

@OP

First of all, With your Monitor there is no point in using SLI or CF.. Becoz your monitor resolution is a wall for SLI or CF ,mostly depends equally on CPU and Vid card... (Sometimes depends on Game too)..

SLI or CF is used for massive resolution such as 1920X1080 or more.... So stick with single card for now..  

SLI or CF,, Before you Buy, make sure your fav game supports SLI or CF... I am using SLI right now,, almost all my Fav games endup with no support for SLI or CF...

Not all games run perfect with SLi or CF becoz of game design.. Example Starcraft II wings of Liberty plays with only single card well and with SLI or CF ,, Frames suck..... There are many out there and both Nvidia and AMD are struggling to get good drivers for new games.. This is the Dark truth and 100% fact.. 3Dmark 2011 still doesn't support SLI ,only hacked drivers are able to run but system crashes...

*
YOU DON"T NEED SLI OR CF for your MONITOR. NOTE this point or else you will regret later for wasting money....*

For you Nvidia 560 or AMD 6950 is too much right now.. Get it , you won't regret at all. All games will run max settings with your monitor.....


*EDIT:* Even for 22'inch monitor nvidia 560 or AMD 6950 will do better.... I seriously suggest you to stay away from CF or SLi.. No offence.. you will face lot of tensions for solutions to run games in SLI or CF...

SLI or CF ---> Heat, More current Bill, More Noise, SLI or CF issues wait for updates..  (if runs in SLI or CF,, Games are piece of cake in max settings)
Single ---> Less heat, Normal Current Bill,, Low Noise, No issues runs all games out of box. All is Well   (not all games run in max settings)

My Current Bill have suddenly increased 600rs for normal weekend gaming.... Imagine 10/7... then


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2011)

S_v he is going to use a full hd tv. Not a low resolution monitor.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2011)

@ *jaskanwar singh*

Be practical and think. Don't get carried away by emotions. 

Do remember that the gtx 580 can be overclocked much more than a multigpu crossfire setup. Doing this , will definitely bridge the performance gaps. Overclocking in a multigpu setup is really a hassle.

Gtx 580 will have better support in physx based games and better tesselation performance than 6870cf which will be crippled in these scenarios. No point in spending 28k for 6870cf and not able to play with all eye candy on.

I think you are really *blind* and didn't read that link i gave properly. It was compared against a 6870cf and not 6970cf. 

If you call me a fanboy, so be it. I won't leave this attitude especially when talking to you. I don't have to convince you at all but *OP*. He would be using a 22 inch monitor and no need for him to take the multigpu path right away. See his requirements and then post.

Here's a link for op regarding sli and cf profiles and pros and cons of a multigpu setup.
Check *this*

Totally agree with *S_V* for all the points he mentioned. "You nailed it bro".

SO THE CONCLUSION IS SOMETHING LIKE THIS:

If op has a budget , then its best to go for a single fast card like a Gtx 580 for its better consistency in performance over a multigpu setup which requires profiles for better scaling. This is a universal point of view and not mine alone.

If op is hell bent to start with multigpu right away, a gtx 560 sli will be a much better option if the expected price will be 15k for a single card which is pretty close to a 6870.

6870cf is not at all recommended with gtx 560 on the horizon. But a single gpu setup should be looked upon always to achieve a *consistent performance*.


----------



## S_V (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah. updated my msg.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2011)

Vicky that 6970 i wrote by mistake. 

Lol but u consider physx more important than fps. !

Where did u read 560 price of 15k. Its not even launched?

And its u who is carried away by emotions for nvidia.


----------



## mahatma (Jan 25, 2011)

> He would be using a 22 inch monitor



@vickybat
if u toking abt me, then no.. i m gonna use a *32 inch hd lcd*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2011)

And give link for ur overclocking support?


----------



## S_V (Jan 25, 2011)

@mahatma

Even if you use 32inch,,, FULL HD means 1920x1080p......

@Vicky @ Singh

Guys, though it's none of my business.... With your CIVIL war,,, OP is really getting Confused and worries.. I am sure he might be refreshing this thread like 100 times per minute  ...

I am sure you both are talking good points.... Lets not get carried away with these....

@Vicky

If GTX560 is around 15 or less,, I am so Doomed...


----------



## mahatma (Jan 25, 2011)

S_V said:


> @mahatma
> 
> Even if you use 32inch,,, FULL HD means 1920x1080p......
> 
> ...



u r dead right there... so shud i go for gtx 580.?


----------



## S_V (Jan 25, 2011)

First you tell me mahatma, how much gamer are you?

Do you know about AA or AF in games.. And what does they do? Don't search for them,, be honest.... What games you like (i didn't read entire thread,so asking).. Is it RTS, First person shooter ,online gamer etc. Also how much time you spend for gaming.. How crazy or just for fun type?

Then i will tell you what card u need there.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2011)

And sv if u are talking of heat and noise and power of 6870cf and 580 u wrong. They same. Refer my post on previous page.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 25, 2011)

This is Gaurav-Six-Two-Two-Delta-One.. Mahatma-Eagle-Eye do you read?
I repeat do you read? Over.

 ...[inaudible].._go ahead delta-one...this is eagle-eye...what's our orders?_

The situation in your thread is getting worse. Worse than Modern Warfare 2 and Battlefield: Bad Company 2 combined. Get out of there. I repeat abort mission. This is a full abort. Do you read? Over and out.



No seriously.. i havent seen a quarrel like this since my school days...mahatma is no wonder confused...


----------



## S_V (Jan 25, 2011)

Whether it is 6870 or 580 or whatever,, the heat produced by two or more Vid cards ,you can't imagine.... 

Yes,6870 cards are good in cooling but 580 is also not bad when considering its raw power.. Infact 5 series are very good in efficiency, heat, especially Performace... I think 6950 is much better than 6870 in cooling or performance....

Except Cross, single 6870 is really not that good infact it also didn't match up with 5870....


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> And give link for ur overclocking support?



Its a universal truth about overclocking a single card and a multisetup. No need to convince you as i already said. Go find the links yourself. I am tired of your talks.

About fps, have you played a game that runs more than 60fps? If not witness the same and then continue talking. Don't follow reviews blindly but think practically like S_V pointed.

Fps matters but not that much if it gives more than 50-60 consistently for a card in its lifetime and across all titles.


@ *Mahatma*

Follow the points what *S_V* said and you'll find the right gpu. For the fastest single card, you have the gtx 580. Down the line you have gtx 570. Then comes 6950 and to be launched gtx 560.

I would strongly advise you to start with a single fast card and game even on a 32inch tv because it has same resolution as that of a 22inch monitor i.e *1920x1080*.

No need and no point in going for a mutigpu setup right away by looking at benchmarks. Make it as an upgrade path later if you want to.

Read *S_V's* post properly and you will know the pros and cons of a multigpu setup. I am saying he's the *right person* because he owns a multigpu rig and has experiences with it unlike *Jaskanwar singh*.


----------



## S_V (Jan 25, 2011)

Guys, It's really not good to see ,two friends arguing...

So one of you please hold it and have a drink together...both of you....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2011)

Vicky u talk as if u are a master here! 
Have u tried at those fps or just putting out useless reasons!
And u know a lot of universal truths better keep them to urself! And plz stop putting foolish reasons to support urself.

Sv i think i am not talking of single 6870 but in cf and they are better than a single 580 or 5970. And 6870 costs 13.5k and 6950 18k! It is priced right for its performance.


----------



## mahatma (Jan 25, 2011)

S_V said:


> First you tell me mahatma, how much gamer are you?
> 
> Do you know about AA or AF in games.. And what does they do? Don't search for them,, be honest.... What games you like (i didn't read entire thread,so asking).. Is it RTS, First person shooter ,online gamer etc. Also how much time you spend for gaming.. How crazy or just for fun type?
> 
> Then i will tell you what card u need there.....



i know aa. dont knw af. I am crazy for games, except for rts.. Can play for hours.. have stayd up all night to complete NFS MOST WANTED, CARBON, CALL OF DUTY-4 etc.etc.etc. (at diff nights offcose) but nw ma pc suck, for all those awesome games out there... cudnt play CRYSIS even at mid settings also..


----------



## S_V (Jan 25, 2011)

@Jaskanwar Singh

yeah,, any high end will surely beat strong card when setup in SLI or CF... So i am not telling it's you wrong...

BTW,, trust me, CF or SLI are big problems for games especially with setups like HD TV like OP wanted... 

If you want more info... please do read release notes of Drivers released by Nvidia or ATI... Especially in Known issues along with fixed issues.. They are really big headache though they run 90% games in max settings just like GTX 580 or 5970 (yep, it's that powerful though FPS will be low compared to SLI or CF).. 

Also newbie like OP(no offence) will get confuse when games are not running properly in hopes that he can run all......  First let him experience some then attack games with SLI or CF...

I consider myself 4.5/10 in IT knowledge (Software or Hardware) ,, still i am troubling to run all games,lots of hacked drivers, lots of settings etc to run games in SLI....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2011)

Ask asingh on this knowledge. He is running two 4890 monsters


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Vicky u talk as if u are a master here!
> Have u tried at those fps or just putting out useless reasons!
> And u know a lot of universal truths better keep them to urself! And plz stop putting foolish reasons to support urself.
> 
> Sv i think i am not talking of single 6870 but in cf and they are better than a single 580 or 5970. And 6870 costs 13.5k and 6950 18k! It is priced right for its performance.



Have you seen my signature? Ofcourse i have ran games at 55 -60 fps at high settings. And a solid  example would be streetfighter 4 which is a pretty demanding game for gpu's. 

I shall post a screenshot if you promise to shut up after that.

Btw, gtx 470 is a bigger monster than 4890.

@ *S_V*

Buddy, no point in arguing with jaskanwar singh. He is in a world of his own, very far away from reality. He's asking about asingh and he hardly knows that you own a pair of gtx 470's in sli.

@ Mahatma

Buddy can you please mention your gpu budget again? From my side , if you have enough cash for a gtx 580, then go for it eyes closed cause its the fastest gpu currently. Else, we can suggest you somethin suiting your budget.


----------



## S_V (Jan 25, 2011)

Well i am running GTX 470's then ,... 

@mahatma,

i will provide my suggestion.. Please gimme half hour... got some imp work in office... had to go

will come back


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2011)

Street fighter is a very light game even ran on my lappy's gma4500. Tell ur experiance with crysis. I think op isnt going to spare crysis or metro with this setup! I mean high settings. Also he will for future games!
Buddy more power means more eyecandy also.
Note i didnt say a single word for 580 here and like u mentioned op wont need more than 560 or 6950 also currently!

I mean at good settings in lappy.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Are you mad. I am talking about *streetfighter 4*, the new game from capcom and not older streetfighter games. Try running it with your existing setup at *high settings* and then talk. Its more unforgiving than call of duty black ops at high settings.

That game will no way run in a gma 4500hd. Heck it won't even start. Do your homework properly.

You really argue like a kid. opps i forgot that you indeed are a kid.

Btw crysis gives 30-35 fps in gamer settings at 1600x900 on my 5750.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2011)

Are u mad or blind? I mean 4 only and it ran on 4500 it means something. I dont want to argue with u uselessly on this topic now. Will inform u about current igp!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2011)

^^I am not mad or blind but you are insane. You said *"streetfighter is a light game"*. Now what does that suppose to mean?  Its not running properly in my brother's core i5 450m igp with 4gb ddr3. How did you run it in gma 4500? Really strange. Can you run a street fighter 4 benchmark in that lappy and post it here? We want to witness how you managed it.  And don't forget to install fraps , or else we can't know how much fps its providing. A normal screenshot won't do.

Try high settings only and max resolution. Its very much tasking but not like metro. Don't underestimate sf4 judging by its watercolour graphics.


----------



## S_V (Jan 25, 2011)

mahatma said:


> i know aa. dont knw af. I am crazy for games, except for rts.. Can play for hours.. have stayd up all night to complete NFS MOST WANTED, CARBON, CALL OF DUTY-4 etc.etc.etc. (at diff nights offcose) but nw ma pc suck, for all those awesome games out there... cudnt play CRYSIS even at mid settings also..



Well, let me tell u,

Anti Aliasing (AA) which improve sharpens lines like wires or edges of things,wall, smoothens or no jagging etc  
Anisotropic Filtering (AF) makes things little shiny..like sharping textures... So objects looks colorful and shiny in high resolutions.

Games run mostly without AA and AF by majority and if you didn't used them before you won't be much bothered about them....

Why i am telling you about these, because they are very important and overall effects your performance and quality very largely...

Since you are about to use HD TV... It's better you use them or else you will see too much jagged images...

I can say for now,, go for single card at present ,if money is not matter ,go with GTX 570. you won't regret...  It's the Best Vid card on market and nothing touchs in its range... you can consider 6970 or 6950 too. They are very good.  For AA and AF ,570 or other mentioned ATI's handles very good..

One more thing Using AA and AF will generate more heat than normal and card stress really very hard..

Like said by Singh... It's too much to spend for Vid card such as GTX 580 , 5970(stay away from it) becoz now-a-days Games are making high end into mid end card just in months... so use reasonable budget now and get another same card for SLI or CF...  When i tried to get 470 or 480 in India they were above 25... Now see,, 470 is coming for 15,000 and look at that card located in high end series... It was second high end card at that time, now it;'s in just in TOP 10 only.... Now i got two cards and they together perform better than Single Fastest card.... with bonus few worries... If all is not matter to you... GTX 580 is in TOP and Best performer in TOP END>..

Both ATI and Nvidia have cons and pros.. So don't concentrate them too much, just stick to the ones which works better for you...

In Nvidia , PhysX is plus point.. Example if you Take MAFIA II, which i am playing full night too  .. I am stunned to see difference between ATI and Nvidia.. Sometimes in some games PhysX does matters a lot... The car or Things blow in this game is hugely mattered between ATI and Nvidia.... In Nvidia i felt like the car is shooting into sky...  

ASk me if you have any doubts......

@Everyone... 
I am not thinking I am arguing with anyone.. It's just i feel group discussion...


----------



## mahatma (Jan 25, 2011)

anything good btwn 50 to 60k.



> go with GTX 570. you won't regret... It's the Best Vid card on market and nothing touchs in its range... you can consider 6970 or 6950 too. They are very good



so u mean to say dat not to go for even GTX 580. OMG. I M GONNA BURST IN CONFUSION AND DILEMNA NOW.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2011)

@ *mahatma*

No buddy. *S_V* didn't mean 570 is better than 580. He meant that for your current requirement gtx 570 or gtx 560 will be sufficient. Later when there is a major price drop, you can add a second 570 and sli them.

If you have enough money for a gtx 580, then go for it as its the fastest currently. Or else settle for cheaper 570 or 560 and sli them later. Instead of gtx 570, you can also look at a *radeon 6970 @ 23k* and it performs on par with a gtx 570. Only in physx based titles, 6970 will perform poor and won't give playable framerates.

*Msi gtx 570* *@ 21k* is a very good option for you. 

But if you can spend that extra *7k* , then its gtx580 all the way.

Its pretty much clear now and there's nothing to be confused about.


----------



## S_V (Jan 25, 2011)

mahatma said:


> anything good btwn 50 to 60k.
> 
> so u mean to say dat not to go for even GTX 580. OMG. I M GONNA BURST IN CONFUSION AND DILEMNA NOW.



lol

For only Vid card your budget is or Entire rig ?50 to 60k

If it is for entire rig, go for GTX 570 .if not ,GTX 580 is waiting for you..... you don't have to confuse this much.. It's clear if money not matters go for 580....

What is his PSU in his rig?


----------



## mahatma (Jan 25, 2011)

oh ok.. that way. my budget is for the entire rig. 

@s_v
Corsair VX550W


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2011)

@ S_V

buddy, it was corsair vx 550. If op will go for 580, then i suggest *Seasonic s2II 620w Bronze @ 5.3k*.

 But if sli or crossfire plans are there, then it would be corsair hx 850(or any equivalent) or higher.


----------



## S_V (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank GOD, mahatma.. You got me now....

One more advice.....  instead of GTX 580 ... Go for GTX 570 and use that amount in better PSU...  That way you are more balanced than now and future proof in PSU area....

If possible get seasonic X-650 Gold and it's one the rare PSU out there to support SUPER High END 2 way SLI or CF without any issues... I am stunned with it's quality and reviews ..  try to get above 650 watts...


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ +1. Op won't regret one bit. 

@ Mahatma
Go for a beefier psu for multigpu setups in future. Now spend on a fast card like 570 and a future proof psu like S_V suggested.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2011)

i have been watching another game
its not street fighter 4
its called TDF fighter


----------



## mahatma (Feb 4, 2011)

Pls help. This is wat my pc engineer has suggested-

INTEL CORE I 7 950
MOTHER BOARD DX58SO INTEL
4GB  DDR3 1333 MHz ZION
1 TB HDD SEAGATE SATA
COOLERMASTER CABINET USP-100 RED WITH 550 XTREME POWER
DVD WRITER 22X  LG
PCI EXPRESS GRAPHIC CARD GTX 470


----------



## vickybat (Feb 4, 2011)

^^ Go for Gtx 560 or 570. Factory Overclocked gtx 560's like msi gtx 560 twin frozr, gigabyte soc gtx 560, Asus gtx 560 direct cu & kfa2 oc gtx 560 are top picks.

Wait for 2 months for revised sandybridge motherboards. Then choose i5 2500k or i7 2600k if you will overclock. If not , then choose non-k processor at cheaper price.

If you cannot wait then i7 950 + asus x58 sabertooth  or msi x58 pro will be great. Don't go for intel x58 motherboard as its a vanilla board and you cannot overclock i7 950 at all with it.

Go for corsair ddr3 rams. 2.3k for 4gb.

*Don't ever go for cooler master 550 extreme power*. Buy a seasonic 520 or a corsair vx 550 and you are good to go.

Don't follow blindly what your engineer says but your engineer should follow blindly what you say.


----------



## mahatma (Feb 4, 2011)

i wont overclock. i dont kno how to.

and u urself hav a intel combo so y u denying me.?


----------



## S_V (Feb 4, 2011)

@Vicky...

That Intel Mobo overclocks very good.. In-fact it's one the best mobo introduced by Intel. 

@OP

Avoid Intel Boards,, Though this board is good for performance and OC but still bad for Cooling solutions..


----------



## vickybat (Feb 4, 2011)

@* S_V*
Oh i get it. Thanks for correcting buddy. I thought it was a vanilla board like that of mine.

@ *mahatma*

Buddy i had no intentions of overclocking when i got my rig and apart from intel mobos, nothing was available at that time in my place. So went for it. now i wan't to overclock but cannot do it cause my motherboard has a locked BCLK.

I denied intel mobo's to you cause i7 950 is a fantastic overclocker and there are better boards available from asus , msi and gigabyte.


----------



## mahatma (Feb 4, 2011)

^^@s_v's saying its a good mobo to overclock so dat settles the issue i suppose. Though i wont oc but still.


----------



## S_V (Feb 4, 2011)

@mahatam....

You can go ahead but one thing... This board Ram slots are in odd place. so they might hinder you in future for after market coolers.. i7 proccy are very hot processors even with no OC ...becoz of High TDP. So if you want to go aftermarket coolers you will face problems with design.

It's better if you go with ASUS sabertooth ,it's coming for same price like Intel Mobo.. Anyhow Choice is yours.. Think once ....

EDIT: BTW, this board has e-sata complaints very well with old Revision... SO BIG NO, if you are about to use e-sata ports...


----------



## vickybat (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, mahatma settle for asus sabertooth. Very feature rich board and has a much better layout than intel x58. Since they are priced similarly, go for sabertooth eyes closed.


----------



## mahatma (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok so here is the thing.. My dad had suggest me to buy the machine by april.. So in that case i'll hav to wait for atleast 2 months..
But b4 that i got dis frm my engineer-

Processor- Intel Core i7 950@15200
Motherboard- Asus Sabertooth X58@13400
Ram- 2 x 4gb DDR3 1600 CORSAIR@6000(he dint get that kit)
Gfx- 6970 DDR5 2 GB ATI RADEON@26700 or HD6870@14400
Cabinet- COOLERMASTER USP-100 RED WITH 550 XTREME POWER@7500
Harddisk- Seagate 1TB 7200.12@2700
Optical Drive- LG 22x SATA DVD@900

From the look of things, this config plus sum other components is making me spend around 70k+(including 4% vat and also without monitor). So should i wait for 2 months or shall i go for it.??

P.S.- This is my existing system.

Mobo- Biostar TA780G M2+
Processor - AMD Phenom X3 8650 Tri-Core
Graphics Card - 9400GT 1GB DDR2
Ram - 2 X 2GB 1066 MHZ ZION RAM
HDD - 500GB 32MB BUFFER SEAGATE HARDDISK x 2
Cabinet - iBALL STUNNER with iBall LPE223-400 psu
Optical - LG 20X SATA DVD WRITER x 2

So wat shud i do now to survive for 2 months. As this is getting way too heated (temp going upto 80'-90' c) and the fan is running 10times faster than its supposed to b. So m getting a bit scared that ma cpu doesnt blast off or sumthing like that..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes wait for april. U will be able to get sandybridge mobo revisions by then and hence intel core i5 2500k + asus P8P67 @ 21k combo. Cheaper than current.
And change the psu to corsair vx550w and not that faulty cm extreme.

As for ur current rig remove the cooler and fix it again. It might be loose. And get an arctic silver mx2 for 300 bucks and apply on the procy surface after removing cooler. But dont forget to remove the current paste. Apply a thin and even layer on the processor.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 18, 2011)

mahatma said:


> Ok so here is the thing.. My dad had suggest me to buy the machine by april.. So in that case i'll hav to wait for atleast 2 months..
> But b4 that i got dis frm my engineer-
> 
> Processor- Intel Core i7 950@15200
> ...



PSU: Corsair VX550 @4.8k (like jas said)
Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite 430 @2.5k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

Gaurav usp100 is better.

Mahatma cost of usp excluding psu.?


----------



## mahatma (Feb 18, 2011)

cooler. i dont hav 1.. 
its cost of usp including psu.

also tell me some gud websites to buy computer products..



> As for ur current rig remove the cooler and fix it again. It might be loose. And get an arctic silver mx2 for 300 bucks and apply on the procy surface after removing cooler. But dont forget to remove the current paste. Apply a thin and even layer on the processor.




Pls tell me in easy words.. inna hi-fi palle ni padta pa-ji..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 18, 2011)

He is talking about CPU Cooler.

And don't buy 950. Wait till April and the buy 2600K/2500K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok since you have an amd setup i will explain it to u with pictures. Currently going somewhere but will post them after i come back.

U know punjabi?


----------



## mahatma (Feb 18, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Ok since you have an amd setup i will explain it to u with pictures. Currently going somewhere but will post them after i come back.
> 
> U know punjabi?



Allright.
ya a lil bit. just some commonly used words.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

ok mahatma paji. now i am writing that long post. 

*img340.imageshack.us/img340/570/image0080i.th.jpg
*img207.imageshack.us/img207/9544/image0081we.th.jpg
open the cabinet side panel. 2 screws. up and down. those thumbscrews in my case. 

*img89.imageshack.us/img89/9648/image0083rq.th.jpg
you will see the insides. that white thing is psu. your might be placed up. 

*img713.imageshack.us/img713/5734/image0084m.th.jpg
this is the cpu cooler.

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/6309/image0085pl.th.jpg
this blue thing fixes it to its place.

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/4710/image0086.th.jpg
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/6826/image0087i.th.jpg
open this blue thing. it is little hard. dont be rough. just take it to other side.

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/1816/image0088a.th.jpg
here you have the cooler removed. dont forget to remove the cooler wire from the motherboard.

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/1894/image0089d.th.jpg
this is cpu cooler. the black thing is fan and the white is heatsink.

*img828.imageshack.us/img828/6758/image0090x.th.jpg
this is its bottom. that silver thing is thermal paste. (in the centre)

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/990/image0091b.th.jpg
this is the processor. it has a silver coating on it. this is again the thermal paste. 

get this thermal paste from this site only.
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!ARCTIC COOLING MX-2 Thermal Compound - TheITWares
then get a iso propyl alcohol from near by chemist. use this to remove existing thermal paste from the cpu and the cooler. dont put it on the sides. just the top. be careful.
now put a thin and even layer on the surface of cpu.(the new paste). remember it is just to ease heat flow. too much can block the heat.

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/281/image0092w.th.jpg
*img819.imageshack.us/img819/9504/image0094.th.jpg
those silver squares are to be munted on the blue projections again (the blue thing. small squares). see (from where you removed them initially)
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/8027/image0095c.th.jpg

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/7784/image0096m.th.jpg
*img593.imageshack.us/img593/6760/image0097.th.jpg
close the blue thing again. dont forget to put back the wire. in the cpu fan pinout written on mobo. and close the side panel of cabinet with the screws.

got that?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 18, 2011)

@jassy
USP100 btter than elite 430?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 18, 2011)

how much does HAF 912 Advanced cost?

looks so bloody cool!!!! @_@


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 18, 2011)

HAF 912 is 6-6.5k AFAIK.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

baba its got some cable management which is lacking in elite 430 (i miss this feature  )


----------

